# In the dehydrator



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I am helping with a project where the a making a model of a memorial for Special Forces wounded warriors and have to shrink so pieces.

Checked my HYDROSPAN to get ready and it congealed real bad so I have to get some more next week. I hope I can get it in the metal can as the plastic can doesn't work well.

I got some out of the bottle and mixed it up real well and decided to see if it would work. So I looked around for a candidate. This was in my project box for a long time. Its Lee Petty's 1949 Plymouth. It looks like this.

http://olindiecast.tripod.com/id22.html

Its 75% shrunk to where it need to go. I am using a lower temperature hoping it will not crack/ It was a real pain mixing the water into it I had water and the HYDROSPAN in the frezzer to increase the mix time.



















I hope it works


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool piece! That started at 1/24, or is the link similar?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Link is similar I started with a 1/64 scale. The 1/24 looks identical to the 1/64


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool Roger :thumbsup: I think the '49 Plymouth was a great candidate for Shrinking


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*1949 Plymout business coup*

This would make a great beginning to model the Ramchargers high & mighty Drag car. I would be up for one.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ramchargers High and Mighty*



dtomol said:


> This would make a great beginning to model the Ramchargers high & mighty Drag car. I would be up for one.


 Yes indeedy, my thoughts EXACTLY- I should have mentioned that above, but didn't know how many peeps would be familiar with Ramchargers First Gasser :thumbsup:










BTW- in later years, they had to put the back fenders back on, because of a Class rule change.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It would also make a cool AFX/TJet street rod...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I like to see a close up of that blower it sure looks interesting. And that high stance is perfect for a TJET. Do you think they moved the front axle forward a tad?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger, No Blower on the High & Mighty, it was the very First Tunnel Ram intake, it used a Plenum box under the Carbs, and then it had long intake runners made from Radiator hoses. !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Motor Pix of High and Mighty...








(Above & Below pix)The original High and Mighty is gone, but the original Ramchargers member built this Copy a few years ago and is authentic in every detail








1949 Plymouth Business Coupe 'High & Mighty-II' 392 Chrysler FirePower Engine Intake & Carbs








Vintage pix









http://www.forabodiesonly.com/mopar/showpost.php?p=1970341915&postcount=303

https://www.motorbase.com/picture/p...ngine Block&Intake Riser fvr(2006 CEMA)CL&pp=


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

And Yes Roger, front axel moved forward, thats why it was running in the C/A-tered class. Although it did also run in the Gasser classes later on as well.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Cool thanks a lot I have two four barrels carbs about the right size. The fendered one is white and the non-fendered is turquoise.

The exhaust from the Ferrari 156 looks to be the correct shape.

I am going to leave it in the dehydrator till next weekend its a half a front wheel off hopefully it will shrink a little more. But if it doe not I'll make a mold and a new HYDROSPAN casting from that mold. 

Even if it comes up short It will still work as a dragster because it looks like they cut the rear fender well when they moved it forward.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*1949 plymout busineess coup high & mighty*

I would be up for a high & mighty drag car body & also You had said that you had a rebel machine in junk box I would be up for that as well.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*High & Mighty Plymouth Drag Car*

How is the progress coming on the High & Mighty Drag car Body?


----------

